# SIMRAD NSS evo3



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Trying to decide on a flush mounted 9" GPS for the new skiff.

Anyone have any experience with the evo3? Looks like the screen offers the best viewing in changing conditions & light.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Fast, great resolution, excellent viewing angles and supports 3rd party chips. It isn't as bright as the older models but you wouldn't notice it unless you were working them side by side.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Can't speak for the NSS but I have the G07xse flush mounted on my console and I've never had a problem seeing it


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. The G07 is the best bang for the buck but I really like the fact the NSS has the knob in addition to the touch screen.

Good to hear that the EC flush mount has good viewing angles.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

EVO 3 is amazing. The screen is MUCH improved over the EVO2 and can be seen in all sun conditions and while wearing polarized sunglasses w/o having to remove.

I would highly recommend the NSS series. Do not cheap out and get the GO series. While the Go series is nice with the same operating system, the zoom knob is invaluable IMO.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Barbs_deep said:


> EVO 3 is amazing. The screen is MUCH improved over the EVO2 and can be seen in all sun conditions and while wearing polarized sunglasses w/o having to remove.
> 
> I would highly recommend the NSS series. Do not cheap out and get the GO series. While the Go series is nice with the same operating system, the zoom knob is invaluable IMO.


I agree on the knob. I was on a center console in some slop and it was VERY hard to use the touch screen. Not saying the skiff will be used in snot, but having the knob to turn while running is a big plus.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> Trying to decide on a flush mounted 9" GPS for the new skiff.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the evo3? Looks like the screen offers the best viewing in changing conditions & light.


I would never flush mount any unit on skiff. Much better to use an adjustable mount and have the versatility it provides and avoid future console repairs. Flush mount provides one angle of view and that is all you get no matter what the conditions and no matter if you are standing or sitting. Many are partly behind the wheel or in the way of the throttle and its harder to use the unit. Its far from ideal. I have two evo 3s and and an Evo2. The Evo2 is brighter. The EVO3 has slightly more saturated color display but a bit darker. I dont have any issue seeing either one in bright sun, glasses or no glasses. For the big price difference, I would have no issue with evo 2. The sonar capability on the evo 3 is a bit better but for inshore use its no big deal at all.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

To me a big difference is the evo 3 is a 720 by 1280 pixel screen - the evo 2 is 480 by 800. More of the chart will be displayed on the evo3, which to me is a very big deal when making runs. This is part of the reason (other than just shear size) that the 12" screen is so much better for the fmt chip. I would go with the evo 3 due to screen resolution.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

On a 12" the resolution is the same. Sometimes, I like the EVO2 12" better in bright sun as the screen is brighter. I would not choose to pay the huge price difference for EVO3 if I was only getting one unit and did not use Sonar much in deeper water. I have not compared the lower res 9" EVO2 so can't comment. I think 12" units are easier to use and provide the greatest overall utility when compared to smaller screens. The res on the Evo3 9 is 720x1280 and on the 12" is 800x1280. I think the EVO2 12" at 720x1280 res would overall be superior to the EVO3 9 which is also same res. Nearly the same price, same screen res but much bigger and better. There a still a few EVO2 12" around. I wish I had a few left. On the 9" we have a bunch of Reman EVO2 9's and they are only $1,400. A new EVO3 9" is $2,300.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Egrets Landing said:


> I would never flush mount any unit on skiff. Much better to use an adjustable mount and have the versatility it provides and avoid future console repairs. Flush mount provides one angle of view and that is all you get no matter what the conditions and no matter if you are standing or sitting. Many are partly behind the wheel or in the way of the throttle and its harder to use the unit. Its far from ideal.


I'm going to have to disagree with you there. I've got mine mounted in the console, and with the angle of the "flush mount console" I've never had a problem seeing the unit clearly sitting or standing, with or without sunglasses. I've ridden in a different Evox with the same unit mounted with the standard adjustable mount and it was way more difficult to see due to constantly vibrating, and changing angles depending on chop. I guess to each there own, but I'll take stability, clear visibility, and clean looks over being able to adjust the units position all day long.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

actually, If not flush mounting - I agree with Egrets landing - go 12". I have a 7" evo2 mounted - I may add a 12" on a mount and also keep the evo 2 7" as well - maybe even a lowrance as it is cheaper - so I get the bigger screen and higher res for the fmt chips - which are a must have for me. I originally did not get a 9" because of the price difference at the time and it did not show any more of the map. I think you gotta have the higher res screen to seem more of the map - currently that means an evo3 9" or 12" unit.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

if your skiff is not built - I would check on the ability to flush mount a 12" - If I had it all to do over again during my build, I would have at least checked to see if it could be done. I assume you will be getting the fmt chip? The FMT chip on a 12" is insanely good. It works great even on my 7", but I really want to see more of the map when running - it would be much better.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you there. I've got mine mounted in the console, and with the angle of the "flush mount console" I've never had a problem seeing the unit clearly sitting or standing, with or without sunglasses. I've ridden in a different Evox with the same unit mounted with the standard adjustable mount and it was way more difficult to see due to constantly vibrating, and changing angles depending on chop. I guess to each there own, but I'll take stability, clear visibility, and clean looks over being able to adjust the units position all day long.


Most people dont have a console like yours so its not as good and much harder to use. I have seen so many with unit partially behind the wheel and even under the thottle handle. But you still cant swivel the unit to see it from the bow which I often do when using a sounder or tracking waypoints/holes and fishing up front.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

photo of my flush mounted evo2 - 7". I have measured and it is very close - I really am not sure - but I can possibly squeeze a 12" flush mounted - only problem would be all the repair glass work needed. I think a 12" flush would be sick!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

MSG said:


> if your skiff is not built - I would check on the ability to flush mount a 12" - If I had it all to do over again during my build, I would have at least checked to see if it could be done. I assume you will be getting the fmt chip? The FMT chip on a 12" is insanely good. It works great even on my 7", but I really want to see more of the map when running - it would be much better.


Good Idea! Will find out tomorrow if a 12" will fit. I plan on using the unit for engine functions too so no other gauges are necessary- hopefully there is enough room to squeeze it in.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

that would look so cool flush mounted.....


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I prefer flush mounting for security. It won't stop a determined person but makes walking off with a MFD more difficult. We use the RAM Mount lock pins but it still isn't the same. The advantage of not having it flush mounted is the adjustability which can be useful in specific scenarios. Our NSS was flush mounted our current GO is RAM Mount. We don't have a preference.

A higher res can make some sense running FMT but we use the 7" and at the designated 200ft running view doesn't need more screen. To me the 12" is more for running side by side views.

The knob on the NSS makes navigating much easier. However I would not pay $500 more for it unless I was routinely offshore. Inshore the GO unit has been every bit as capable as our former NSS.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

The Evo 3 is excellent. We're an authorized SIMRAD dealer, installer, and warranty repair facility. By "we," I mean Live to Fish, 9942 State Road 52,Hudson,FL 34669 www.livetofish.com 844-934-7446 or email at [email protected] If you can't come to us, we can discuss coming to you. I've personally driven across the State a few times for boats. We're an authorized Furuno dealer and sell Garmin and Lowrance. As for the Evo 3, Navico, who owns Simrad, Lowrance, and B&G, got it right. There were issues with some of their earlier units. Though Simrad has an excellent warranty repair, replacement, or upgrade program, some people who had bad experiences wrote them off entirely. I can understand the ill will; but it would be misplaced as applied to what Simrad is doing today. The Evo 3 is just one example. As for whether you want to flush mount it or not, that would really be a subjective, skiff specific type decision.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I've ridden in a different Evox with the same unit mounted with the standard adjustable mount and it was way more difficult to see due to constantly vibrating, and changing angles depending on chop....


You make it sound like the Evo X has a really harsh ride.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> You make it sound like the Evo X has a really harsh ride.


Its not a problem if the mount is substantial enough. A smaller less secure mount would be less stable particularly for a heavier 12" unit. Thus, for a RAM the largest ball is required but another mount such as the cisco
https://www.ciscofishingsystemsltd.com/shop/marine-electronics-mount-5224
works with no issue.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> You make it sound like the Evo X has a really harsh ride.


oh it’s smooth as butter but those standard mounts bounce a lot. Plus running across Charleston harbor in the afternoon any day is absolutely miserable, even in a big boat.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I decided on the NSS evo3 9" and had it flush mounted. They couldn't fit the 12" on the console I picked unless they did major glass surgery...not worth it IMO.

Hoping to hear in the next couple of days when it's ready to pick up at EC.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

@Net 30 ready to see some pics of the new sled!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

mtoddsolomon said:


> oh it’s smooth as butter but those standard mounts bounce a lot. Plus running across Charleston harbor in the afternoon any day is absolutely miserable, even in a big boat.


Had zero problems with the factory Simrad mount bouncing or rattling on my waterman. Was very sturdy. Only complaint is it is a pain in a$$ to get it in and out because it is so form fitted.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> I decided on the NSS evo3 9" and had it flush mounted.  They couldn't fit the 12" on the console I picked unless they did major glass surgery...not worth it IMO.
> 
> Hoping to hear in the next couple of days when it's ready to pick up at EC.





Net 30 said:


> I decided on the NSS evo3 9" and had it flush mounted. They couldn't fit the 12" on the console I picked unless they did major glass surgery...not worth it IMO.
> 
> Hoping to hear in the next couple of days when it's ready to pick up at EC.


I would not recommend that. Do something like this instead. Much more versatile and no more messing around with console repairs ever. Flush mounting on a small console is not very optimal. Also a 12" screen will have 33% better resolution.
https://www.ciscofishingsystemsltd.com/shop/marine-electronics-mount-5224


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Egrets Landing said:


> I would not recommend that. Do something like this instead. Much more versatile and no more messing around with console repairs ever. Flush mounting on a small console is not very optimal. Also a 12" screen will have 33% better resolution.
> https://www.ciscofishingsystemsltd.com/shop/marine-electronics-mount-5224


Thanks for the advice but I disagree. I've been on 2 new EVOs and they both had flush mounted SIMRADs and the viewing angle was great. You might want to take a look at the size of the EC console - it's got a pretty good size mounting surface.

I addition, there is no chance some schmuck is gonna use the pedestal mounted unit as a grab rail! That mount looks pretty clunky IMO.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> @Net 30 ready to see some pics of the new sled!


Soon brother, soon...........


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> oh it’s smooth as butter but those standard mounts bounce a lot. Plus running across Charleston harbor in the afternoon any day is absolutely miserable, even in a big boat.


Like Barbs Deep I have not had any issues with my Simrad shaking while using the factory bail mount on the side console extension of my Waterman. Its not like the mount can shake itself. Jus Say'n.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Like Barbs Deep I have not had any issues with my Simrad shaking while using the factory bail mount on the side console extension of my Waterman. Its not like the mount can shake itself. Jus Say'n.


Mounting the gimbal directly to the console is very sturdy. The only the issue with it is you can only rotate the screen along the one axis so you can't turn the unit to see it from the bow when you fish up front. And when you upgrade and change the unit/gimbal you will likely have console repairs to do as the holes may not match or you will have to drill different holes in the gimbal.. Flush mounting is just as secure as the gimbal to the console but provides no ability at all to rotate the angle of the screen so it can't be adjusted for optimal viewing depending on if you are sitting or standing etc. On some consoles a flush mount really is a poor set up as the wheel and/or the throttle can be in the way or partially obstructing the unit adversely affecting its utility. I saw one where the throttle could not be pushed fully forward without tilting the unit fully straight down. I have seen others with the 1/2 of the unit behind or under the wheel.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Egrets Landing said:


> ... the issue with it is you can only rotate the screen along the one axis so you can't turn the unit to see it from the bow when you fish up front. And when you upgrade and change the unit/gimbal you will likely have console repairs to do as the holes may not match or you will have to drill different holes in the gimbal...


All those things are true, BUT when I’m on the bow I’m usually looking for fish. And I can still use the Go Free app on my iPhone to see my screen.

If I used one of those Cisco gimbals my screen would be 6” up and about even with the top of my steering wheel. Not sure if I would like that.

I might be interested in one that rotated if it only raised the unit up a couple inches.

My next unit will probably be the Lowrance Carbon on a NMEA 2000 network so I can overlay chart data on the chart and show engine data on the instrument bar.

It’s weird that Lowrance doesn’t let you turn off the instrument bar like Simrad .


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

There are some other mount options that are flat but just rotate but I forgot the name of that. With a RAM or Cisco you can lean it little further away or closer if it is level with the wheel and also get different size arms. It also helps if your wheel has different adjustment positions. I have an adjustable wheel with several tilt positions.


----------

